# Windows 7 (64bit): Unsignierte Treiber installieren



## soyus3 (1. August 2012)

Da ich gerne mehr als 3.5GB Arbeitsspeicher in meinem PC benötige, würde ich gerne con meinem Windows XP auf Windows 7 (64bit) umsteigen. Dabei stellt sich die Frage nach der Installation von unsigniereten Treibern, da es anscheinend von Win7 nicht zugelassen wird und per Fehlermeldung abgebrochen.
Kann mir bitte jemand mit einer Anleitung helfen, wie man dieses Problem bewältigen kann?

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Corn696 (2. August 2012)

2 Sekunden Suche bei Google und Problem gelöst.



> Damit sich bei der 64-Bit-Version von Windows 7 auch nicht-signierte  Treiber installieren lassen, muss mit einem Kommandozeilenbefehl die  Signaturprüfung abgeschaltet werden. So geht’s: Auf die  Start-Schaltfläche klicken und ins Suchfeld „cmd“ eingeben. Dann mit der  rechten Maustaste auf „Eingabeaufforderung“ klicken und den Befehl „Als  Administrator ausführen“ aufrufen. Danach folgenden Befehl eingeben und  mit [Return/Eingabe] bestätigen: *bcdedit /set testsigning no*
> Jetzt lassen sich auch nicht-signierte Treiber problemlos und ohne Fehlermeldung installieren.


Quelle: Windows 7 64 Bit: Unsignierte Treiber installieren | schieb.de

Edit:
Aus den 2 Sekunden sind doch noch ein paar mehr geworden ^^
Falls das oben erwähnte nicht klappt sind wohl noch weitere Befehle und Mittel nötig.

http://www.wintotal.de/tipparchiv//?id=1748


----------



## OctoCore (2. August 2012)

Es geht nicht dauerhaft mit Boardmitteln, das ging noch nie in der endgültigen Verkaufsversion von Win.
Das "oben erwähnte" kann man also knicken - genau wie den entsprechenden Punkt in so manchem Win-Tweaktool.
Ohne manuelle Auswahl bei jedem einzelnen Startvorgang von Windows im F8-Menü geht es nicht, was reine Windowsmittel angeht.
Wie auch immer - es geht sowieso nur mit 64bit-Treibern - wer versucht, Althardware mit 32bit-Treibern von XP zum Rennen zu bringen - da helfen keinerlei Tricksereien.
Unsignierte Treiber jubelt man entweder mit Atsiv.exe unter oder mit dem Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider - aber dafür läuft Win dann dauerhaft im Debug-Modus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

